# MCA and B.Sc computer science - ACS assessment



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I am an MCA grad with B.Sc computer science in degree. I have a total of 13 years experience. Can you please let me know how many years would ACS deduct for Software Engineer code

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an MCA grad with B.Sc computer science in degree. I have a total of 13 years experience. Can you please let me know how many years would ACS deduct for Software Engineer code
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


ACS will deduct 2 years.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm they deducted five years for me

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

they also deducted 5 year from me, i want to go for appeal...hard to know about their assessment criteria


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm. Do you know anyone for less years deducted

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Hmm. Do you know anyone for less years deducted
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


i met with immigration consultants last day, they give me surety for about 2 year deduction after appeal.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Ok. Can you let me know the result once you get your appeal results

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

raman.srivatsav said:


> Ok. Can you let me know the result once you get your appeal results
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


yeah sure:yo:


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

jalalkhan said:


> yeah sure:yo:


Surely will ACS give 2 years after the appeal?:becky:


----------



## jalalkhan (Mar 23, 2017)

mrIgor said:


> Surely will ACS give 2 years after the appeal?:becky:


hopefullyout:


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi, any luck with ACS

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## piyushmjain2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

For Me also they deducted 3.5 years. I am alos MCA with Bsc. Can you please let us know How to appeal ?


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

piyushmjain2000 said:


> For Me also they deducted 3.5 years. I am alos MCA with Bsc. Can you please let us know How to appeal ?


Did you get your MCA assessed?. When did you complete your MCA? When did you start your first job? Which years experience was deducted?


----------



## piyushmjain2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi ,

Thanks for looking into my query. I completed my MCA in June 2004 and I got the job in July -2004 and till today I am on job without any break. I got ACS assessment done in Dec-2015 and received below response from ACS. So based on this , I can claim outside AUS exp (my india exp ) for 4 yrs -10 months only which will give me just 5 points . Currently I am in australia only from Dec-15 onwards when I got ACS assessment done . Can I claim my IND exp for 5 years based on below response from ACS ? pl advise and help. 

The following employment after December 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/04 - 11/05 (1yrs 4mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 11/05 - 12/09 (4yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Application Engineer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/09 - 09/12 (2yrs 9mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/12 - 04/14 (1yrs 7mths)
Position: Technology lead
Country: AUSTRALIA

Dates: 04/14 - 06/14 (0yrs 2mths)
Position: Technology Lead
Country: INDIA

Dates: 06/14 - 12/15 (1yrs 6mths) ( Till July-17 I am in australia only)
Position: Technology Lead
Country: AUSTRALIA


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

piyushmjain2000 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for looking into my query. I completed my MCA in June 2004 and I got the job in July -2004 and till today I am on job without any break. I got ACS assessment done in Dec-2015 and received below response from ACS. So based on this , I can claim outside AUS exp (my india exp ) for 4 yrs -10 months only which will give me just 5 points . Currently I am in australia only from Dec-15 onwards when I got ACS assessment done . Can I claim my IND exp for 5 years based on below response from ACS ? pl advise and help.
> 
> ...


Your MCA has been assessed as ICT Major & closely related to nominated occupation. This will lead to 2 years of deduction in the last 10 years or 4 years deduction in your entire work history whichever gives the earliest skill level met date to the assesse.

You filed for ACS assessment on Dec 15.

Scenario1: 2 years deduction in the last 10 years means, only the experience after Dec 2005 is considered as relevant experience. From this relevant experience they will deduct 2 years. Your experience of Dec 2005- Dec 2007 is deducted. This makes your skill level met date as after Dec 2007.

Scenario 2: 4 years deduction in your entire work history. So ACS deducts July 2004 to July 2008. This will give you the skill level met date as after July 2008.

As scenario1 gives you the earliest skill level met date Dec 2007, ACS considered the scenario1 as your skill level met date and you can claim any relevant experience after 1st Jan 2008 for claiming points.

This calculation is clearly defined in the guidelines document. Reappeal will not help.

You can claim only that experience after 1st Jan 2008 as the relevant overseas experience which unfortunately falling short of 1-2 months of 5 yrs experience for points claim.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

piyushmjain2000 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Thanks for looking into my query. I completed my MCA in June 2004 and I got the job in July -2004 and till today I am on job without any break. I got ACS assessment done in Dec-2015 and received below response from ACS. So based on this , I can claim outside AUS exp (my india exp ) for 4 yrs -10 months only which will give me just 5 points . Currently I am in australia only from Dec-15 onwards when I got ACS assessment done . Can I claim my IND exp for 5 years based on below response from ACS ? pl advise and help.
> 
> ...


You can claim points for all experience from 1st January 2008
Jan 2008 to Sep 2012 is 4 years 9 months
April to June 2014 is 2montns so you are short by a month from 5 years
You will only get points for 3 years

Split the india and Australian experience in the EOI as per locations
Then till Dec 2015 also you can claim points for Australia 

If you are continuing in the same company , role, designation, company Rs& R location, then you can continue to claim points post Dec 2015 also
If even anyone of the above parameters have changed then, you have to get areseesed to claim points post Dec 2015

The system will calculate the points automatically.
Just enter the correct dates and mark the entries as relevant and non relevant as required

I hope now it's clear


cheers


----------



## piyushmjain2000 (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks buddy for quick response.

Actually my ACS assessment was done in Dec-15 and I submitted EOI on Jan-2016 for 190 via with claiming 60 points (55 + 5) . I am still waiting for the invitation to come [Since I got my 457 visa renewed during 2016 by my employer for another 4 years till 2020 hence did not follow PR application very seriously but now i am serious  ] . 
So my query is , In Dec-17 whether my ACS assessment would become ineffective as I heard ACS assessment is valid for only 2 years and Would I need to reassess my experience again by ACS ?
Pl advise. It would be great if you can share your contact no on my email ([email protected]) . I would like to talk with you for some more doubts. 
Thanks
Piyush


----------



## rajula (Mar 25, 2018)

I completed my MCA from JNTU in 2009. But my graduation (Degree) is non computers. I am having 8 years of experience and I started my job from 2010. Can any one let me know how many years ACS is going to deduct from my experience. appropriate your help on this


----------

